
ADV China: expat life in China - jhallenworld
https://www.youtube.com/user/churchillcustoms
======
jhallenworld
I've been watching this video blog of short vignettes on life in China from
two expats: one from USA and one from South Africa. They have their own
youtube channels as well:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/serpentza](https://www.youtube.com/user/serpentza)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/laowhy86](https://www.youtube.com/user/laowhy86)

I find this way of making a living from Youtube and Patreon appealing.

